# Gagarin 2000 chrono



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi all,

Does anyone have or have any info on the Gagarin 200 chrono?

Seen a couple of pics of it and it looks interesting, especially like the hands. I'm assuming it's a 3133. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This one Gordon ?

I have two of these coming in stock next week.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

FANTASTIC !!!


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

That's the one Roy!

Any details please? I really like those hands!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

More details when they arrive, I only have two coming and four people wanting them.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a bit smart


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Eric,

Do you own a Poljot? I was thinking that with all the high end watches you own you may not be interested in a Poljot?

Thinking about it more, if I had unlimited funds that would not stop me looking in the direction of any make of watch however cheap it may be in monetary terms. I'd probably buy it on the strength of it's apearance, as I do now.









I'll shut up shall I? I think I'm rambling again.









Ignore the waffle









Do you own a Poljot?

Thank you, 

Stan.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Here we go again, they will say........

Is it me or have they, yet again, buggered-up the calibration of the sub-dials???

Just tell me, someone, how the hell can you read accurately those dials???

What IS the point of producing a nice 3133 chronograph and screwing-up the sub-dials??

Rant over, off my hobby-horse

Cheers

Roger


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan,

Yes I do own a couple of Poljots......

One of them is called a Jetmaster I think. Its a copy of a Breitling (no surprise there then) and its the first watch I ever bought from Roy. Its also significant because its the first watch I bought to start my "collection"

I also have a Poljot "President" Roy ordered it for me specially. Its a very fancy design, with a mother of pearl dial with facsimile of the signature of Mr. Putin. I bought it as a souvenir of my visit to the Kremlin.

I am also hoping to buy one of the Gagarin poljots.

I have expressed doubts over the validity of Poljots limited edition claims, but I am willing to set asside these doubts to own, what I think looks like a very striking watch, celebrating a momentous moment in human history.

Regards.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Let's see a photo of the Jetmaster Tim

btw has it got a slide rule bezel and if so is it a true slide rule like the Breitlings?

I read somewhere that the poljot slide rules are not actual slide rules at all.

I was taught how to use one (a normal one not a cirular one) many many years ago by a fab math teacher but haven't used one since I purchased my first calculator (a sinclair, remember them red led display used a 9 volt battery).

Interestingly I remember an intervies with Sir Clive where he said he did all his calculations on a circular slide rule.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I will post a couple of pics at the weekend.

The bezel rotates (very sloppy)

All of the poljots I have seen, that have navitimer style bezels do not rotate.

I have used the slide rule on my B-1 in anger several times. Its a usefull tool.

-TIm


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi eric,

I'm glad you have a couple of Poljots, shows how good my taste is









Some of the designs are a bit strange, some are stunning. Russian watches do exhibit some strange design traits but are very good value at the moment. I don't know who the market is targeted at though, some Poljots are obvious copies and the limited edition thing could be considered dubious.

I've heard that quartz watches are the most popular type in Russia so Poljot and Vostok et al will want to sell mechanicals to other markets if they can. Some rethink in design will be needed (particularly at Vostok) if they want to increase sales. I reckon, Poljot has the ability to design a range of individual watches without relying on "copies" or "limited editions", it just needs a lesson in marketing.

When Poljot gets it right it does so in a striking way.

IMHO, of course


----------

